# when were your twins born?



## booboo42

for those who have already had their twins, i was just wondering at which week your twins were actually born, if you had a planned section, emergency or induction etc. and also if it was your first or a subsequent pregnancy.

this is my first pregnancy so i have no idea what to expect and they of course won't discuss it with me as it is too early!

thanks


----------



## Cuffy

We're all obviously looking for the same answer lol, hope you get some replies soon!


----------



## megamummy

I had my twinkles at 35 weeks plus 5. Was due to have them 36 weeks due to twin 1 not growing but went into labour the night before I had them. Had a c section, Bobby weighing 3lb 15oz and joe weighing 5lb 6oz xx


----------



## AutumnSky

Mine were born at 36+1 via c-section. I was due to have an elective section at 38 weeks due to both babies being transverse, but I went into labour naturally at 36 weeks, so they obviously had to do the c-section earlier.


----------



## Eternal

the question on all our minds lol!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Hun. Mine were born at 38 wks and 2 days, via planned section due to the leading twin being breech. They were baby number 3 and 4 for me, 3 rd pregnancy. They were 9 and 7Ibs They showed no sign of coming at that point which was brilliant considering my second child had been born at 24wks due to incompetent cervix. Twins don't have to be born early, even with a dodgy cervix ;-) x


----------



## Mea

I had mine at 37 weeks exactly, I was booked in to be induced at 38 weeks but it ended up happening on it's own. I had them naturally and it was a perfect and easy birth, in fact it was a lot easier than my other little boys birth!!!


----------



## heyyady

My girlies came at 32+3 after being on bed rest for 7 1/2 weeks due to preterm labor- I was scheduled for a c-section at 36 weeks but my little angels had other ideas! 4lbs and 4.5lbs- babies 3 and 4, 5th pregnancy (AND LAST!!! lol)


----------



## twinmummy06

34+1 after twin 2 had not grown at all in 2 weeks, and placental sharing issues for a while before that (identical). twin 1 was 5lbs 13oz and twins 2 was 4lbs 7oz.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I had my twin girls at 37+3. I was induced due to low fluid levels around them. Tallulah was breech so the birth was a bit hectic. There were about 15 doctors and midwives in the delivery suite. A team each for the babies plus other people to deliver and other people to turn Tallulah around after Liliah had been born and another to scan my tummy while Tallulah was being turned.

If you deliver vaginally, I'd say definitely get an epidural - they will probably suggest you do anyway in case twin 2 doesn't want to come out and you have to have a csection (though apparently usually the second twin comes out easily as twin 1 has paved the way, so to speak - mine did, after she'd been turned). I didn't feel a thing except the weird 'pop' sensation you get when the heads are delivered. Had to be told when to push!!

Most painful part, as it happened before the epidural was put in, was when they attached the clip to twin 1's head, to monitor her heartrate. They literally shoved their hand up there and seemed to have enormous difficulty getting it on! I was offered gas and air for the process but declined. You'll get a normal belt thing round the tummy for twin 2's heartrate to be monitored.

Liliah was 4lb 14oz and Tallulah was 4lb 15oz. No complications whatsoever and the girls never left my sight though I wasn't allowed to hold them until they had been checked over by the doctors (about 15 minutes after they were born). We were allowed home 3 nights later. This was my second pregnancy.

Good luck for the rest of your pregnancies and the births - it really wasn't as scary as I imagined it would be, thanks to the epidural :)


----------



## xxxemsxxx

My girls were born at 36 & 4 by planned c section as twin 1 was breech so I never went into labour as was told that where I live identical twins are delivered at 36 weeks and fraternal twins at 38 weeks if they haven't come by themselves before that. 

I was in hospital for 3 days and the girls stayed with me the whole time.

This was my first pregnancy. xxx


----------



## booboo42

thanks to everyone who has answered so far. because it is my first i think i would expect to go overdue with one baby but with 2 haven't a clue! i know Eternal and Cuffy will appreciate the info too!


----------



## Mummy of Ange

I had my identical boys at 23 weeks on Christmas Day, unfortunately they arrived too soon, but were truly gorgeous. Im now pregnant again, and hopefully only with one.

I love reading all your twin stories, its lovely they all have good outcomes xx


----------



## mamato2more

40 weeks and a regular vag birth. They were both head down..I had an awesome midwife for the hospital, and the doc was standing behind her watching..Couldn't have been better!


----------



## booboo42

mamato2more said:


> 40 weeks and a regular vag birth. They were both head down..I had an awesome midwife for the hospital, and the doc was standing behind her watching..Couldn't have been better!

wow 40 weeks! what weight did they get to? was there a reason for leaving you until then or is that just standard where you are?


----------



## Eternal

i think the US they tend to leave you longer, at least from what ive seen on here, mostly here it seems to be 38 weeks but then it depends on your consultant (if you have one lol) 

Saying that the NICE guidlines say that 60% of twins are born before 37 weeks, i hope so my back is killing lol! 36 weeks would be perfect!


----------



## lizziedripping

booboo42 said:


> mamato2more said:
> 
> 
> 40 weeks and a regular vag birth. They were both head down..I had an awesome midwife for the hospital, and the doc was standing behind her watching..Couldn't have been better!
> 
> wow 40 weeks! what weight did they get to? was there a reason for leaving you until then or is that just standard where you are?Click to expand...

As I recall, Mama's twins were in the 6-7Ib range, can't remember exactly - hope you don't mind me saying Mama :thumbup:

I personally didn't want to go past 39wks because I too think twins are more likely to be lacking in nutrition towards the end due to extra demands on the mother's body - mine were big at 38wks and their space extremely limited. The smaller twin was already squished right down at the back of me by the larger, and his hb was occasionally deccelerating. For mine, 38wks was long enough. It's personal choice and baby happiness which dictates in the end xxx


----------



## bek74

My waters broke at 28wks and I had them the same day via section as both were breech and obviously too early. Both are fine and healthy today.


----------



## nicquick

HI

I had twin boys by emergency c section at 28 weeks, my waters had broke round twin 1 at 19 weeks so had a stressful pregnancy. The boys were very early and very poorly but 7 weeks on they are still in scbu and doing really well, weighing in at 3lb 12 & 3lb 14 they were 2lb when born.

It has been tough but just seeing my boys makes it all worthwhile 

Good luck with your twin pregnancy(s) xx

Nic xx


----------



## bek74

Nicquick, mine spent 9wks in SCN so your not alone glad they are doing well.


----------



## knitbit

My leading twin is breech and if she remains that way, I'll be scheduled for a c-section at 39 weeks. Hoping to make it that long!


----------



## raquel1980

I had my boy/girl fraternal twins by planned c-section at 34 weeks after my waters broke at 27 weeks, and my little girl was 2 weeks behind growth wise due to placenta issues.


----------



## Nivy7272

I had mine at 38+1, scheduled c-section! I have a feeling they would've stayed in there forever. No contractions ever and wasn't dilated at all either!


----------



## booboo42

Nivy7272 said:


> I had mine at 38+1, scheduled c-section! I have a feeling they would've stayed in there forever. No contractions ever and wasn't dilated at all either!

they must have been mega comfy! x


----------



## AmandaAnn

32 weeks, c-section due to preeclampsia and slow growth in twin A after 6 days being monitored in the hospital. Second pregnancy (first was a chemical right before conceiving the twins).


----------



## 2xs_the_joy

Our little ladies decided it was time to bust out at 34 weeks exactly at which point they tried to stop my labor and failed. C-section 3 weeks before my scheduled section date at 37 weeks due to Baby B being transverse.


----------



## Wind

knitbit said:


> My leading twin is breech and if she remains that way, I'll be scheduled for a c-section at 39 weeks. Hoping to make it that long!

My leading twin is now breech too. My doctor won't tell me what the plan is and it's frustrating me. I think he still expects him/her to turn. In the beginning he said he likes twin pregnancies to go to 36-37 weeks so we'll see. We're getting close!!:happydance:


----------



## Eternal

Wind said:


> knitbit said:
> 
> 
> My leading twin is breech and if she remains that way, I'll be scheduled for a c-section at 39 weeks. Hoping to make it that long!
> 
> My leading twin is now breech too. My doctor won't tell me what the plan is and it's frustrating me. I think he still expects him/her to turn. In the beginning he said he likes twin pregnancies to go to 36-37 weeks so we'll see. We're getting close!!:happydance:Click to expand...

mine says the same, i said, "ok, so when should i worry about him being breach" and he said "when your in labour" oh geee thanks. :shrug: he says teh majority are born before 36 weeks but wont tell me when he would induce if i go past that. as you say its frustraing.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Eternal and Wind, I wasn't given the section date until my 34wks scan. Before that we never really discussed it, but consultant thought both boys wouuld remain breech after scanning me at 31wks. They didn't, and the larger one flipped and went head down at around 33wks - boy did I feel it!!!! He was twin 2 tho so I was booked in for a section all the same x


----------



## booboo42

my consultant says we will discuss birth once we know the positions at 32-34 weeks as they should not have room for major movement after that. at the moment they are both oblique as of 28 weeks. have been different every scan so far.


----------



## mummy to be86

I had my two little boys at 27weeks 5 days my waters broke at 25 weeks 3 days they managed to stay in a little longer but wanted to say hi early they are still in neo-natel unit doing well alfie had a bleed on his lungs the first 48hrs but is doing good now thomas developed nec had an operation got transferred back with his brother developed another infection but they havent got a clue what it is but he survived that and is on catch up with his brother alfie was 2.11 and now weighs 5.13lb thomas was 2.6lbs and now weighs 3.10lbs I had pethadine gas and air and thomas was born breech.

this is alfie 24.08.11
[IMG]https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/mellan19_86/alfie240811.jpg[/IMG]
this is thomas 24.08.11
https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/mellan19_86/thomas240811.jpg
this is both of them 16.10.11
https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/mellan19_86/at1.jpg


----------



## twinmom

I was induced at 38 weeks + 3 days...it was just time :winkwink:


----------



## booboo42

mummy to be86 said:


> I had my two little boys at 27weeks 5 days my waters broke at 25 weeks 3 days they managed to stay in a little longer but wanted to say hi early they are still in neo-natel unit doing well alfie had a bleed on his lungs the first 48hrs but is doing good now thomas developed nec had an operation got transferred back with his brother developed another infection but they havent got a clue what it is but he survived that and is on catch up with his brother alfie was 2.11 and now weighs 5.13lb thomas was 2.6lbs and now weighs 3.10lbs I had pethadine gas and air and thomas was born breech.
> 
> this is alfie 24.08.11
> [IMG]https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/mellan19_86/alfie240811.jpg[/IMG]
> this is thomas 24.08.11
> https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/mellan19_86/thomas240811.jpg
> this is both of them 16.10.11
> https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/mellan19_86/at1.jpg

congrats on your lovely boys and thanks for showing us the pics. glad they are doing so well. x


----------

